# What do you like most about the forum?



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

I like the diverse range of people, ages, kayaks catching different species of fish and the occassional sh1t hanging about whos got the biggest and who caught the most and then all the made up stuff that goes with it.BRING IT ON. :twisted:


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Definetly the 'hot yakkers' sections, female of course. Not sure why its so hidden away though!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

the report function.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The Girls , definately the girls , soooooo good and so pretty , i just love em all


----------



## peter58 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi just fine it better than the other forums


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I like the fonts and the calming blue backgrounds.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Free sex and pilchards :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i also like the free gifts, as some of us know anyone who has over 5000 posts gets a lot of free lures and gel spun line and braid , i havnt received my Daiwa Sol Baitcaster as yet but have only 5 posts to go and its mine , yeeehaaaaa great forum , love it


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Love the DIY  - and the locked threads always make a great read :twisted: - plus Sunshiner's pictures, taken on beach, of the fish he's caught 8)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Booyah said:


> Definetly the 'hot yakkers' sections, female of course. Not sure why its so hidden away though!


So bazzoo can't find them


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Clarkie ya bugger where did you find those lovely ladies , ahhhhh its not fair , you banana benders get all the good looking girls :? :?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Booyah said:
> 
> 
> > Definetly the 'hot yakkers' sections, female of course. Not sure why its so hidden away though!
> ...


Don't show that Clarkey then we'll have them all turning up for the Goldcoast meet and greet and then everyone will be smelling of gup juice :shock:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

bazzoo said:


> Hey Clarkie ya bugger where did you find those lovely ladies , ahhhhh its not fair , you banana benders get all the good looking girls :? :?


They're what bend our bananas.They're Dodges Nublies he normally makes them wear red bikinis to match his hat.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the way it makes my fish look really big in trip reports.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

clarkey said:


> They're what bend our bananas.They're Dodges Nublies he normally makes them wear red bikinis to match his hat.


You bastard clarkey that was a private picture I sent you.


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Clarkey take it easy with Dodge and Bazzoo - you could possibly make things hard for them. Having a cold shower at their age could be dangerous.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Richo , by gee that sea dog is a cheeky prick isnt he , now Richo , holding out on your mate ehhhh , where did you get all those red costumed Nubiles ya old goat , and here you are all the time asking me to send you up a couple of lovely nubiles and you have a swag of them up there . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

good post, hey i forgot what i was going to say, was distracted,
by all those great pictures 8), yep u can gain a lot of good info from this site free and
yakers are a fun bunch of guys,which makes this site great, better go back and look at them curves, opsss
relaxing waves :lol:


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Conversing with like minded people . Theres a great comaraderie on here shown by the way so many people are keen to help anyone in need , be it fishing tips or other theres always plenty generous with good info .


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

I like that everyone is so willing to share their knowledge.

Ta, Nas.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Sharing the love... :twisted: , and from look of the previous posts im obviously not getting enough...you old guys get all the chicks...


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

its so good, its almost 'kayak porn' :shock:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Paddy's Bar and Grill.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Its not so much the forum for me, although I do like the hidden section and the photos of baz's nubiles :lol: but the mates I have made from forum get togethers etc. We go to the fishing comps now and well over half the field is an akffer at most events. So we share a joke, a beer, a laugh or a donut :lol:

Barlings beach for the older guys started a great series of trips away with the forum and the comps have replaced that for me. Particularly the events in small fishing towns like Bemm or when we are all staying at the same place like Narrabeen. Everyone walked around the place with beer and tall stories of the fish that day. It makes for a good weekend away.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

This forum is a bit of a love hate relationship for me. Some great blokes with great info  , but its also big enough to have it share of boofheads as well


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Off Topic section... always a good read and in times when I can't get out for a fish. It could go by the name of "Fight Night" at times but that just adds to the entertainment.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

the regular anti-hobie sentiment. :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Defernatly the love ..

everytime i read something on this site i can feel the love . 

craig


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the mods.
No I love the mods, they are great!
Did I mention how good the mods are?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX5YA48AAArfgAAQQKUACAgAkAAu79+AIABIimaj1A8iA8KZCgGmiYJgJtQZZG7sw7clPpIVyqCUmtThQYcZcQj2L35MLnQLUmAlgBB5qlFTihI1utF0UqZ+LuSKcKEg/LAHHg==


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

So there is females on the forum!! wicked!! finally some females that enjoy my passion


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> its so good, its almost 'kayak porn' :shock:


AKFF TV 8)


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

hmmmm, what this talk about the ''hot yakkers section'', someone wanna fill me in :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the new moderators are pretty hot, like the new uniform










and there are some nice girls and some nice fish to look at


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

Is that one from your personal stash lefty ?? :twisted:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

no mate, a gold coast legend called wayne caught that beauty 45 i think.

always get kids to hold big fish, makes em even bigger.

i have the patented technique for catching those monsters. if you ever in brisbane, i'll take you out to get one / or not depending on our luck :lol: :lol:

waynes now caught 200 over 40 cm using the technique and gives the heads to dpi who are doing some very interesting whiting research.

not as big as kangaroes ones though but geez theyre fat up here. think the whiting pedal little hobies around :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

Alster99 said:


> Off Topic section... always a good read and in times when I can't get out for a fish. It could go by the name of "Fight Night" at times but that just adds to the entertainment.


Fight Night now theres an idea, :twisted: we should have 1 night of the week dedicated to AGRO stuff and its no rules cage foruming at its best. ;-)

We could have a State of Origin night, Qld V's Vic one night and Hobie v's The rest on the other night Breamers against Flatheads you name it. Sit back with Popcorn and a beer bring your best game on the night and have the forum white hot

We could even have a dedicated umpire to see who wins the battle..

And we would have to have special commentary from the likes of Jester and Sel otherwise it just wouldnt work.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

There is/was such a thing and it was called Friday Fisticuffs - it ran on Fridays a few months ago as we seemed to get a high % of nutbag posts on Fridays, and this was a lighthearted way of blowing off steam. It hasnt run for a while and we seem to now again have a spate of aggro threads - coincidence?

As for why I love the forum - the vast majority of members are level headed and fun to be around, both via their online persona and in the flesh. I've met some really great mates via this place, guys that I would never have come across otherwise. As long as that continues to happen I'll stick around...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Davey G said:


> I've met some really great mates via this place


There are many great things about AKFF, but this is without a doubt the best one. It is a vehicle to meet like minded folks, and then go yak fishing with them _in the real world_.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Ixxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

I just like to look at the pictures :lol:

Red, you might want some tips on where to buy your underwear in future, I have just the man to help you 8)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Free sex with pilchards :shock:


i new i recognised that smell
:lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Ok, whoever hacked Craig's account, please return his password to him.
> 
> Red.


what pass word ?

unbelievable ?

craig


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWShSC/0AAAdXgAAQQIEMEBAAL+feICAAVFAaBkABiKehG00mjRp5qJE6QYEYbvy6oapMY+V8Pui8Tp0Rs5XgEzEalKuQFjlkXviBi7kinChIFCkF/oA=


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm particularly fond of the way it sneaks past the firewall at work.

Oh and the muppet pictures.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Mates. Even the paddly sort ;-) .

Red, your nipple's showing (nttawwt). Leftie, I thought you were taller, and you're standing on the wrong side.

What does the forum need? More insights into the female psyche. A very imbalanced representation I feel (yep, Kerrie, Rose, Arpie, Caught2, Audrey, Stealth Girl... - post more & get your mates on, we're drowning in testosterone). Photos too ;-) .


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

blahger said:


> I'm particularly fond of the way it sneaks past the firewall at work.


so what you're not a cop, is that what you're saying :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Don't panic Craig. Junglefisher shares your first name.
> 
> Red.


ahh well there u go

craig


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Sharing a bowl of peanuts with p*****s


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Our meteoric rise from our humble beginnings with Phil aka The Mariner, to what we are now......the girls, the size competition, the rivalry.....the girls.....uhmm....the gi....OUCH!
Cheers


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm afraid the gloss may have gone from this place. Other forums have recently been established and even an ex mod was less than flattering today in an online Q&A. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Rhino said:


> I'm afraid the gloss may have gone from this place. Other forums have recently been established and even an ex mod was less than flattering today in an online Q&A. :shock:


Opinions offered by those with '$$' signs in their eyes are to be taken with a grain of salt I think.

The one common theme I can see with the guys who are packing up their toys and starting up these websites, and then using them as a platform to speak negatively about AKFF are coincidently the ones which are plastered in advertising, sponsors links, and gear reviews of gear 'donated' for testing purposes.

Not saying there is anything wrong with that as such, everything has its place, its just that while I was there I think I saw a Pot, or a Kettle....not sure which it was?


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Dallas said:


> Rhino said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid the gloss may have gone from this place. Other forums have recently been established and even an ex mod was less than flattering today in an online Q&A. :shock:
> ...


Youve hit the nail on the head Dallas your a genius. From experience the people that I have been abused by and called all sorts for expressing my opinions have been 3 people that had commercial interests on the 2 major forums and its great to see that other people are aware. I read the post ten minutes ago and thought this bloke has very high opinions of himself.
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Graybeard, I love you x


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

I really enjoy the rigged kayak section as clearly AKFF has its fair share of clever people making their own personal modifications and they are generous enough to share with others.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Roly i never did abuse you ,,,,,,,,, did i ?,,,,,,,,, nah couldnt have been me , no commercial interests,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,soz mate ,,,,, i love ya Roly ,,,,,, your a good man


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

What do I like about the site, the vast amount of info and contact with other kayak anglers in Mackay. Everything I do on my yak was copied from posts on this site, the rigs, the lures , set-up, cool bags, ect.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

No Bazz your alright No poblems there, but have seen it a few times and Iam never impressed when it happens from people that do have some influence over people that are new to the sport.
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

paffoh said:


> Graybeard, I love you x


No problem 
Cheers Greybeard


----------

